# Crossroad, a piece for trumpet and piano



## Omnimusic (Jun 11, 2016)

Hello,

Here is another of my compositions. This time, it is not 19th century style. It is a piece for piano and trumpet (C-trumpet). The rhythm is like a tango (or habanera) in a Jazz-like shape. The solo mid-part was rapidly and rather wildly (LOL) improvised on the piano, and after recording it, I reconstructed the notes on the computer.

I am really interested to know what you think about it.

The music is at: http://picosong.com/wsAQ3


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

reminds me of Miles or Herbie. well put together.


----------



## Omnimusic (Jun 11, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> reminds me of Miles or Herbie. well put together.


Hello Phil

Thanks a lot for your comment. I should say that this piece was sort of an experiment for me. As a composer, it is a bit outside of my comfort zone, but it was really great fun to play around with the different chords.


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Very beautiful music. I love it. The two themes fit perfectly as contrasts, the second theme in the middle might even be a bit longer for better balance. The piano play is amazing, the trumpet too but may reverb slightly more.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Omnimusic (Jun 11, 2016)

KjellPrytz said:


> Very beautiful music. I love it. The two themes fit perfectly as contrasts, the second theme in the middle might even be a bit longer for better balance. The piano play is amazing, the trumpet too but may reverb slightly more.
> Thanks for sharing


Thanks a lot, Kjell for your comments.

I am glad that you like it. I agree entirely with you that the middle part could (should) be longer. If this piece is ever going to be played by Jazz musicians, I am certain that they would do this, since the middle part is actually the most improvisational part, and you can do whatever you feel is suitable. The trumpet sound is of course only a poor electronic replica of the real thing. I am sure that a trumpet player would make a great deal more out of it. Some people told me that they would prefer to have more of a vibrato, but personally, I like the kind of a "flat-half-muted Miles" style for this piece.

Thanks again for your input.


----------

